# How many countries have you visited together with your dogs? [POLL]



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

My last puppy Holly has followed me all over the world.

Germany, Switzerland, Italy, Holland, Luxembourge, Belgium, France, England, Wales, Scotland, USA and Canada!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

RedDwarf said:


> My last puppy Holly has followed me all over the world.
> 
> Germany, Switzerland, Italy, Holland, Luxembourge, Belgium, France, England, Wales, Scotland, USA and Canada!


 
Can you please tell us more?
Is it hard to get the visa and vet papers?
Have you (or your dog) ever experienced any troubles?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly and I live on the Canadian border so we cross back and forth frequently.


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I was living in Germany at first (my dad was Royal Air Force) so I did the bulk of the mainland European travels there without issue.

Bringing Holly to the U.K (England, Wales, Scotland, N.Ireland) required her to have a 6 month stay in Quarantine as we don't have Rabies in the U.K. After that she was free to go about the U.K.

Then when we moved to america we left her in a Kennel for a few weeks then flew her over to the U.S when we were moved into our new house.

Different rules and regulations wherever you go, most airlines offer a service for shipping pets. They get a special crate with food and water etc, somone to talk to them while they are in hold etc.

It wasn't a problem bringing her into the U.S- just needed health record with shots and what not.... but going into the U.K from anywhere is a rough process on you and the dog. 6 months in an approved Quarantine Kennel... very expensive and very stressful (for us, not her- we found a great place that was family run and they really took care of the animals.)

Holly is 17 now and in "retirement" with my Mom in Delaware, U.S


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info, that was a really interesting reading. Thanks.
Joe


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

No prob
You guys scratch my back with great info, I scratch yours!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I haven't had him long enough to take him anywhere, but I imagine in his lifetime he'll see lots of different places


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Ruby's (6 months) too young now so of course we haven't taken her anywhere yet.

Today we (finally) had her (first) Rabies jab at the vet. Two weeks later she will have the booster then she can get a passport. THEN, 6 months later (once she passes the blood test) she can travel with us to outside of the UK and come back in without the quarantine. If she leaves before the 6 months she will have to be quarantined - quite complicated!! I think this passport thingy hasn't come in for long, but this must make the lives of many dog owners much much easier now (I can imagine especially for the people who show). It's really nice for us because my OH's family are Dutch, and some live as far as N.Italy (and quite a few have dogs - Ruby's 'cousins' LOL).

I don't know any other country as strict as the U.K., but I think that may be because it's been free of Rabies for some time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Being from Germany I traveled a lot, been to Spain, Italy, Austria, Belgium, Netherlands and the homeland of my dad formerly Czechoslovakia (wrong spelling), never had any of the dogs with me due to not getting them until I moved to the US


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Poor Quiz hasn't even been out of California yet! Oh wait - yes he has... when he was a puppy I had him in tow when I went to Las Vegas, NV for an obedience trial with my Whippet.

He's been up and down California -- as far south as San Diego and as far north as Hollister.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Australia, New Zealand and the Scandinavian countries are all stricter than the UK is now. UK no longer has six month quarrantine regulation for all incoming animals. It depends on where you're coming from. Australia and New Zealand do.

*



Import Regulations: Pets entering the United Kingdom from any country that does not fall under the Pet Travel Scheme must meet the existing quarantine regulations. Domestic dogs and cats are required to spend six months in quarantine in the United Kingdom. Application forms and guidance notes, including a complete list of kennels and catteries licensed for quarantine purposes, are available on the Internet.

Click to expand...

*


> *The Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) is the system that allows pet animals from certain countries to enter the UK without quarantine as long as they meet the rules. It also means that people in the UK can, having taken their pets to these countries, bring them back without the need for quarantine.*
> *PETS currently applies to the United States and Canada, 22 countries in Western Europe and to 15 rabies-free islands (Ascension Island, Australia, Barbados, Bermuda, Cyprus, Falkland Islands, Hawaii, Japan, Malta, Montserrat, New Caledonia, New Zealand, St. Helena, Singapore and Vanuatu). PETS information is available at the Pet Travel Scheme site.*
> 
> *The Scheme:*
> ...


We moved to the States from France, as an alternative to the UK, New Zealand and Finland because of the then six month quarrantine.

You can bring pups younger than six months into the states(ie before they've had their first rabies shots) with the correct vet papers. I know that only because a freinds Mom breeds English Setters in the UK, and she brought a 10 week old pup back to the US with her.

We travelled around Europe with Campbell, but haven't travelled much with our dogs since we moved to California. Campbells Dam was an English Golden, living in Switzerland, and his Sire a French Golden.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Gee thanks for that info! - some of the things I wouldn't know except to ask the vet (Ruby goes to get the second jab in 2 weeks).
We're only really interested in places we can go 'comfortably' by car; i.e., W.Europe - can't imagine her on a plane or us lugging kayak, bikes, climbing gear + tent...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

At least three- England, Canada, and the USA


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not only have I never been out of the country with my dogs, but I've never been off the East Coast of the United States!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rig has been to every state except Alaska and Hawaii, too!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I have travelled with Lois for 3 different cities but in Spain.
we wanna make a trip, we want to visit Isle of avalon and we wanna travel with Lois!! it will be a magic experience for the 3!! hehe


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

furthest me and my brood have been is scotland and wales :scratchch but i suppose the question has to be asked as to wether they are classed as separate countries


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Muffin went to Holland from day 1 as I lived at the border.:
On her 1st birthday, we left for holls in France. Later she went to Germany and back to France.
Being in such a small country as Belgium it is rather easy to get to another country. Holland is just a 20 mins drive (why do I tend to live at borders??)


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

the farthest my 4 dogs ever were was to the mi.meetup in lansing, not sure i could go any further hahaha


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> furthest me and my brood have been is scotland and wales :scratchch but i suppose the question has to be asked as to wether they are classed as separate countries


I'm English and my husband is Scottish...he says definately seperate!! LOL I'm not so sure. Now Wales...that's a different kettle of fish. I started of at college in Wales. It felt so foreign and uncomfortable I moved to Scotland (for the climbing)

For Ruby and me...If you go to the mediterranean areas(and in Lyon, Grenoble areas of France be aware they have Lymes disease. Not something you get in the UK. If you go in a warm wet season it would be worth getting her tested when you get home. And, use a tick preventative while you're there.


----------

